# Need help !!!



## Habisch137 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi i need help identifying what years these 2 cars are in the picture i was thinking about buying a gti and i like the way these ones look so can someone help me out with the years. i think the blue one is a 92 but im not sure. thanks !


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

Both are in late spec set ups (big bumpers, one piece front windows) but any 85 through 92 can be brought to that spec. The single round lights were never a factory option in the states. engines are 1.6 8v, 1.8 8.v, 1.8 16v and 2.0 16v. again any of these engines can be swapped pretty easily between each model.


----------



## Habisch137 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Thank you*

much appreciated man info helped me out quite a bit!


----------

